# Vaping vs Smoking



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So most vapers say that they have stopped smoking.
More and more vaping is been classified the same as smoking.

Now with all the recent media uproar, I often read on this forum that vapers say if they ban vaping or flavours, they will revert back to cigarettes.
With that statement, do they actually acknowledge that they did not stop smoking?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

That’s interesting @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

I believe I have stopped smoking and have replaced it with a form of nicotine intake that is much less harmful to me. 

How much less harmful I do not know exactly but I feel better, don’t wheeze anymore, heart rate is lower under exercise and I can take in a deeper breath in my lungs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Asterix

@Jean claude Vaaldamme

I seriously doubt that I will relapse to smoking. Just walking past a smoker makes me me want to gag now. I believe I would still continue vaping if flavours were banned as I still need comfort of “doing something” with my hands.

If vaping is banned in entirety, I would need to make a hard decision, reduce nic intake in a short space of time and quit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BubiSparks

If vaping is banned there WILL be a black market and I'll have to go illegal.... I'll never give big tobacco another penny.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 10 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SparkySA

Smoking - have to have one 
Vaping - love the ritual of wicking my coils, mixing juice and determining how much NIC I vape, I have a forum made up of good people supporting each other, learning with me, new devices, review on Flav. 

Show me a forum or a support system for NIC patches or sprays..... Hehehheheh

I love NIC, and before @Rob Fisher and @Hooked helped me out with a charger and batteries if my vape was flat I picked up a stinky or 2 to be honest. 

NIC changes brain chemistry, that's why it's hard to quit and keeps you addicted 

4 reasons why people smoke/vape

1. Habbit
2. Adicted
3. Social
4. Because we can

I do it because of number 2, 3, 4

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

There is quitting the harms of combustible tobacco and there is quitting nicotine. It's not the same thing. Just as vaping needs to decide whether it is going to include those who inhale THC along with those who inhale nicotine, society also needs to decide what "quitting smoking" means. Does it mean you quit nicotine entirely, or merely that you quit combustible cigarettes? This applies to drugs as well. If someone stops taking heroin but now becomes a daily user of methadone, have they "quit drugs"? Are they "clean"? Or have they merely transitioned to a less harmful form of drugs?

What I don't get is why restricting vaping to tobacco flavours would make vapers go back to smoking. What flavour do cigarettes come in, other than tobacco? Why is getting tobacco flavour from cigarettes preferable to getting tobacco flavour from juice?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DoubleD

BubiSparks said:


> ... I'll never give big tobacco another penny.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

RichJB said:


> What flavour do cigarettes come in, other than tobacco?



Cigarettes now come in quite a few flavours.

I don't mind being called a 3mg nicotine addict. I can add that to my caffeine addiction.

I never considered dagga smokers to be aligned with cigarette smokers, and I don't consider THC vapers to be "normal" vapers. No judgment just not what I consider to be a vaper.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501

RichJB said:


> Why is getting tobacco flavour from cigarettes preferable to getting tobacco flavour from juice?


Not sure, I can't stand cigarette smell or flavour any more.
Maybe because some of the artificial tobacco flavours, taste like naturally extracted ashtray. Almost all of them need big support from the other flavorings to be vapable.

In regard to the OP:
Smoking and vaping are the result of the two different chemical processes. Dumping them in the same basket, by the media and some regulators, is kinda orvellian, or just plain ignorant. 

In any case I'm not going back to smoking, no matter what happens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## GSM500

alex1501 said:


> Not sure, I can't stand cigarette smell or flavour any more.
> Maybe because some of the artificial tobacco flavours, taste like naturally extracted ashtray. Almost all of them need big support from the other flavorings to be vapable.
> 
> In regard to the OP:
> Smoking and vaping are the result of the two different chemical processes. Dumping them in the same basket, by the media and some regulators, is kinda orvellian, or just plain ignorant.
> 
> In any case I'm not going back to smoking, no matter what happens.


Not all tobacco flavours have an ashy or smokey note to them, but I find vapers avoid tobacco flavours out of fear of tasting that in a juice. I love tobacco flavours but also don't really enjoy anything that actually tastes like smoking a stinky

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Yes agree with most of what was said.

The question remain, if people use the argument that if flavours or vaping gets banned, then vapers will go back to cigarettes. Is it an acknowledgement that they never quit smoking and are still addicted? Surely if you claim you stopped smoking, then you should be able to use nothing if you cant vape anymore?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

We stopped smoking not the nicotine addiction @Jean claude Vaaldamme . Many of us managed to significantly reduce their nicotine intake which will make a potential forced quitting a bit easier.
When I was a smoker, I used to burn 2 to 3 cigarettes in a row during my smoke breaks. I still vape quite a lot on my off days and in the evenings but can pull a whole work day without craving for nicotine. I’m quite confident that quitting would not be an issue if I choose/ am forced to do so.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

GSM500 said:


> Not all tobacco flavours have an ashy or smokey note to them, but I find vapers avoid tobacco flavours out of fear of tasting that in a juice. I love tobacco flavours but also don't really enjoy anything that actually tastes like smoking a stinky



I was one of those vapers that was scared of tobacco profiles. But I believe that one should face your fears. Firstly I kept my last bought sealed carton of cigarettes - not as a backup, but rather as a trophy. When I returned to SA about a year ago, I didn't have space in my luggage, so I left my trophy in Nigeria. Upon my arrival in SA, I met up with one of my vaping/smoking friends at OR Tambo and decided to face one of my fears - I took a drag from his cigarette, and now going back to smoking is no longer a fear of mine. I couldn't stand smoking cigarettes again. Knowing that, I eventually got to trying tobacco profiles - initially some DIY (which didn't realy quite do it for me) and then I met @GSM500. Now I vape tobaccos probably 90% of the time. I get to enjoy great tobaccos reminiscent of the days when I smoked pipe & cigars and have the same enjoyment without the risk. 

So I don't smoke, but I used to - therefore I am an ex-smoker. I have kicked the addiction to many chemicals related to smoking, but kept nicotine. I started on 6mg, but dropped to mostly 2/3mg with the occasional 6mg for a boost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RichJB

Tobacco flavours hurt my lungs, as did cigarettes just prior to me quitting. And I don't mean harm my lungs, I mean hurt them. As in a physical sensation of discomfort. RY4, Soho and other dessert tobaccos are OK, I'm talking about the ashy pukka tobaccos like Burley and Virginia. If they somehow managed to ban flavours for DIY and only allowed tobacco flavours, I'd probably vape a straight Soho. Or, if even that got too much, I'd vape unflavoured base.

I'm also down to 1mg juice now, so nicotine only has the mildest hold over me. Suffice it to say, there is not the slightest chance that I will ever go back to smoking. But I would also say that I haven't quit. Seven other members of my family quit, as in not using or depending on nicotine in any form. My brother-in-law still smokes, I vape. If I had to use a verb to describe my status, I'd say I have transitioned.

I don't know what word society or govt can use for our state but I think a word is needed. It makes data more meaningful. Saying that 17% of the populace smokes, when we include vaping in that, is misleading. Saying that 9% of the populace smokes, 3% are dual users and 5% have transitioned gives us a much better snapshot of the situation. "Vaping" would also work except that transitioning (HNB, snus, etc) implies more than just vaping. The harm reduction field is already quite wide and likely to get wider. They might use a range of delivery mechanisms, not just vaping, but they're all still using nicotine in some form.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

Maybe an acronym like RHT as in "reduced harm transition"? So that would cover everybody on patches, gum, inhalers, HNB, vaping, snus, khaini (chewing tobacco)? It also keeps the focus on the key differentiator, which is that all of these forms of nicotine delivery are deemed less harmful than smoking, and were all thus presumably transitioned to for that singular purpose.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> Maybe an acronym like RHT as in "reduced harm transition"? So that would cover everybody on patches, gum, inhalers, HNB, vaping, snus, khaini (chewing tobacco)? It also keeps the focus on the key differentiator, which is that all of these forms of nicotine delivery are deemed less harmful than smoking, and were all thus presumably transitioned to for that singular purpose.



Thanks for the posts @RichJB 

The way I see it is that smoking and vaping is separated by the issue of combustion
So anything that delivers nicotine without combustion is most likely less harmful.

Perhaps another term could be non-combustibles or some form of that - because its quite explicit

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

''I took a drag from his cigarette, and now going back to smoking is no longer a fear of mine.''
I can't agree more.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964

Saw this today and THIS should be shown to smokers in the pro vape campaigns imo. Smoking vs Vaping argument done and dusted. Right there fullstop.. Visuals always triumph words.
The problem is the pro vaping debate has now become an echo chamber. We all know the facts but the public don't. The real facts about vaping are being drowned by the misleading propoganda spinned by govt, big tobacco, big pharma and the complicit main stream media. That's the challenge ahead..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## fbb1964

Interesting thread my 2 cents on this. I started vaping 3.5 years ago doing a contract with a bunch of vapers in the office. Convinced me to try it so I did and I liked it. Was a tobacco juice. Bought some gear and tobacco juice and started out on 18mg. Tried a smoke first and second day and it tasted like crap. Never touched a smoke since. And I've been a heavy smoker since 16 for over 30 years. Still vaping 12mg tobacco diy juices now. Cut down on nic I just vape more. The nic is the driving force imo. I tried many non tobacco flavours but nogo. If I want an apple or pear or dessert I'd eat it vape doesn't do it for me. So all I've done realistically is changed the method of nic intake. Still tobacco but sweeter and nicer than just smoke tobacco smell and taste. Without the kazillions chemicals and combustion negative health affects done. If vaping non tobacco flavours do it for you good for you but imo using vape tobacco flavours exactly is how current smokers can be weened off the stinkies. And their life's saved by the vape industry. Swop their habit from combustion to non combustion is how vaping should be marketed. It's also why big tobacco own JUUL and remains the only actual real vape threat to us. A monopoly in vaping just like with their cigarettes. It will wipe the vaping industry out. IOQS heat not burn still have the chemicals in it, just like their cigarettes. Patches is just crap tried that years ago it doesn't work. So imo vaping tobacco juice and even if prefer to only vaping tobacco juice works that's how we get smokers off the stinkies if we can. Maybe a tobacco smell and taste is a craving all on its own I don't know. We all now know vaping a tobacco juice and smoking a cigarette is and will never be the same taste or sensation in any way. So if it gets smokers off the stinkies and much healthier that's a good thing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I also started with 18mg tobacco almost six years ago.

It would seem to be that the consensus is that this is the preferred way to quit smoking, including using a simple device which emulates the feel and draw of a cigarette.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I also started with 18mg tobacco almost six years ago.
> 
> It would seem to be that the consensus is that this is the preferred way to quit smoking, including using a simple device which emulates the feel and draw of a cigarette.



Think I've said it a couple of times on the forum already, but to me the closest I've ever come to that feeling of smoking a cig is the Twisp Cue with the Tobacco #1 Pod. Taste, feel and draw. Perfect replacement for an analogue!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

I moved exclusively to vaping thanks to that awful woman. When the ban was lifted, I bought a box of cigs for the hell of it. Here's how it went:

Light up.
Puff.
Almost vomit, throw on floor, jump up and down on it.
Pass box on to someone who still smokes.

So why vape?
-Nicotine addiction
-Ritualistic behaviour patterns.

I have no shame about having these, so I have no shame about vaping. While similar, they are not the same, do not have the same effects on the body and carry a social stigma largely due to an organised disinformation campaign. If there's any hint of a ban, I should be able to stock up on sufficient juice to keep me going for several years. I already have plenty of hardware to do so.

BUT - I will never smoke again.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 9


----------



## grouter

An interesting discussion going on today over at mybroadband:

https://mybroadband.co.za/forum/threads/should-vaping-be-treated-as-smoking.1107922/

Here at ecigssa, it's informed rational discussion (ie: this thread). It's not quite the same with the general populace. 

Sadly I fear it will remain so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH

grouter said:


> An interesting discussion going on today over at mybroadband:
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/forum/threads/should-vaping-be-treated-as-smoking.1107922/
> 
> Here at ecigssa, it's informed rational discussion (ie: this thread). It's not quite the same with the general populace.
> 
> Sadly I fear it will remain so.



Clearly some of the contributors to MB are having trouble with these newfangled gadgets, like the horseless carriage and the telephone. What they're doing discussing tech is a complete mystery.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

I used to smoke stinkies, I used to smoke a lot

Everything from Virginia slims to Camels, even pot

but now I don't do stinkies, vaping is my thing

This is why I wrote this song I am hoping you will sing

(chorus)

Stinkies, stinkies, now your days are done

your days of stinking up the place are definitely on the run.

No more yellow fingers, I am quitting this is it

I no longer smoke now because you taste like ****

(end chorus)

To end this little ditty, a word about the vape

So many shiny new things it gives me my escape

I will never see my money back unless I am AdriaanH

but DavyH will buy it all because he has no shame


(chorus)

Stinkies, stinkies, now your days are done

your days of stinking up the place are definitely on the run.

No more yellow fingers, I am quitting this is it

I no longer smoke now because you taste like ****

(end chorus)

(slowly now)

Now Rob Fisher, he buys high end and shows to all the world

His coils are always polished and perfectly curled

but Timwiss has a stacked mech, he hid it in the cupboard

on Monday his missus found it and thought it was a present


(chorus)

Stinkies, stinkies, now your days are done

your days of stinking up the place are definitely on the run.

No more yellow fingers, I am quitting this is it

I no longer smoke because now you taste like ****

(end chorus)

So will I light a stinkie

definitely not

but I will smoke with my missus

cause sheee isss smoookkking Hot

(Thank you and goodnight) (drops mike)

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 6


----------



## CMMACKEM

grouter said:


> An interesting discussion going on today over at mybroadband:
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/forum/threads/should-vaping-be-treated-as-smoking.1107922/
> 
> Here at ecigssa, it's informed rational discussion (ie: this thread). It's not quite the same with the general populace.
> 
> Sadly I fear it will remain so.



Here is honorary master Craig's comment from mybroadband: "Vaping is worse than smoking, at least with smokers the cloud of smoke is smaller, vaping makes these massive clouds that you can't as easily avoid."

If a facepalm was a comment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Asterix

CMMACKEM said:


> Here is honorary master Craig's comment from mybroadband: "Vaping is worse than smoking, at least with smokers the cloud of smoke is smaller, vaping makes these massive clouds that you can't as easily avoid."
> 
> If a facepalm was a comment.


Yeah, MyBB has become an acid, keyboard warrior, snowflake infested pile of poo! There are some tech and related threads that are still decent, but are few and far between.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## CashKat88

CMMACKEM said:


> Here is honorary master Craig's comment from mybroadband: "Vaping is worse than smoking, at least with smokers the cloud of smoke is smaller, vaping makes these massive clouds that you can't as easily avoid."
> 
> If a facepalm was a comment.



Yes but our clouds smell like Raspberry Jolly jammers, Unicorn Frappe and Fresh mango from a tropical island.
If he walks through a vapers cloud he should be filled with nostalgia and a sense of Hope.
If he walks through a cigarette cloud then he should be filled with Resentment and a nose full of nasty.

The choice is yours CRAIG

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## grouter

Asterix said:


> Yeah, MyBB has become an acid, keyboard warrior, snowflake infested pile of poo! There are some tech and related threads that are still decent, but are few and far between.


After being a member there for 13 years (same username as here BTW!) I tend to agree. 
It still has some worth though, if you learn to ignore the trolls and their poo, and the pre-pubescents with their nonsense. 
I have A LOT of Mybroadband members on my "ignore" list! That filters out most of the "noise".

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes agree with most of what was said.
> 
> The question remain, if people use the argument that if flavours or vaping gets banned, then vapers will go back to cigarettes. Is it an acknowledgement that they never quit smoking and are still addicted? Surely if you claim you stopped smoking, then you should be able to use nothing if you cant vape anymore?


Rubbish, it means they are still addicted to nicotine not smoking but fear that smoking will become how they satisfy their nicotine craving if vaping is banned. Smoking is just a vehicle to get a nicotine fix so to say for example if someone has vaped exclusively for 8 years hasn't quit smoking is ridiculous even if they go back to smoking if vaping was banned.



Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Surely if you claim you stopped smoking, then you should be able to use nothing if you cant vape anymore?


 I have stopped smoking for 8 and half years not a claim but a fact but i am still addicted to nicotine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

grouter said:


> After being a member there for 13 years (same username as here BTW!) I tend to agree.
> It still has some worth though, if you learn to ignore the trolls and their poo, and the pre-pubescents with their nonsense.
> I have A LOT of Mybroadband members on my "ignore" list! That filters out most of the "noise".


Sounds no different to Reddit, what a toxic place, never witnessed such a high percentage of knobheads in one place before!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Timwis said:


> Sounds no different to Reddit, what a toxic place, never witnessed such a high percentage of knobheads in one place before!


LOL yes. Real knobheads only like discussions with likeminded people where nobody will call out their BS. Like a religious person telling everyone their "facts" from a religious website or an atheist with all his facts only from an atheist website. That's a real way to grow your knowledge, with no counter arguments to find the real truth. 

I can show you just as many foolish "statements" made on that Mybroadband thread by vapers that is also knobheads and don't know what they talking about, same as on this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Smoking kills and vaping is far safer in my view
Long live vaping

I wish all smokers would quit and if they can’t they should give vaping a try

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

DoubleD said:


>


Lol, i have been watching that series on Netflix, really enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Smokers have 3 things to complain about.... 
- The price of stinkies
- Non Smokers
- Vapers

Vapers on the other hand have way more:
- Smokers
- Stinkies
- Coils
- Cotton
- Juice
- Mods
- Tanks
- RDA's
- RTA's
- RDTA's
- Squonkers
- Mechs
- Regulated
- Pods
- AIO
- MTL
- DL
- Driptips
- Single or Dual

The only difference is that Vapers don't make a fuss out of everything and complain about everything, we make a plan, we figure it out, we ask for help, we support each other... Smokers on the other hand have nothing else to do with their time other than worrying where and when they will get their next fix and who to blame if they can't have it... 

As an ex-smoker (like the majority of us on here) can relate: remember when you had to fly a short trip from DBN to JHB and could not smoke and had to chainsmoke to prepare for or catch up on 45minutes of flying, but when you drive in the car with your kids you can go for hours without a smoke stop. Or when you run out of smokes and can't get to the shop quick enough and start opening the pack before the cashier has counted your change yet.

Now you can fill your tank, sit back and relax, spare batteries on charge, pack of cotton in the drawer and settle in for the long haul, stopping after a 45minute flight it is a pleasure clicking that button 5 times and taking that first puff, 2 to 3 puffs later you are satisfied and can move right on again. Vaping set us free to have more time for ourselves and enjoy it in our stride, nothing holding us back anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------

